
DMT Found in Mammalian Brains(paraphrased) - jelliclesfarm
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-45812-w
======
jelliclesfarm
[https://m.medicalxpress.com/news/2019-06-mystical-
psychedeli...](https://m.medicalxpress.com/news/2019-06-mystical-psychedelic-
compound-brains.html) : pop-sci version

